# Server4You Down?



## fercules (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

kann es sein dass Server4You gerade komplett down ist? Mein Webserver geht überhaupt nicht mehr, kein ping, mail, web, ftp etc. und ich habe nichts gemacht.

hat jemand heute ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht bzw. ist euer server auch down?

grüße
stephan


----------



## fercules (11. Mai 2004)

*DOS ATTACKEN BEI S4Y*

offensichtlich gab es gegen mittag noch eine größere, immer noch andauernde attacke - unfassbar.

LATEST NEWS - Dos-Attacke führt zu temporären Netzwerkproblemen  
 11.05.2004 - 09:16 Uhr Am Dienstag morgen, den 11.5.2004 kam es zwischen 7:53 und 9:04 Uhr zu kurzzeitigen Netzwerkstörungen aufgrund einer massiven DOS-Attacke, welche über mehrere Carrier das Netzwerk von Server4You angriff. Ein sofort alarmiertes Team aus hausinternen Netzwerktechnikern und Netzwerkspezialisten unserer Partner erlaubte uns nach kurzer
Zeit die IP des Angreifers festzustellen und zu blocken. Gegen den Urheber der Attacke wurde Anzeige erstattet.


----------

